# Snow or beach



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

We are having a great time in the fresh snowfall and I truly can't say which is more fun with a GR, going to the beach, or playing in the snow. What do you think? Support with pictures


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

OK...I voted for the beach only because I want to go and bring my dogs. But my two sure had fun last winter in the snow.


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

Going past the beach!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beach babies all the way here on the NC Coast-we *rarely* get snow, *thank goodness!*


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I would love to take mine to the beach, but since I can't I have to vote for snow 










Look at that happy face!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, beach. However, I had to vote "snow" based on my dogs' reaction. Nothing guarantees zoomies more than fresh powder.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Proximity has a lot to do with my beach vote - five blocks to the Pacific versus an hour to the Coast Range. Nothing more fun than trying to corral a flock of sandpipers or zooming along the surf line playing tag with the waves!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I say beach cuz snow is too cold for me!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Since we don't live anywhere near the beach, I voted snow.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I voted snow but sometimes I take my guys to the beach in winter so they get both at the same time. I've seen them go for a quick swim in January then come out and dry off by rolling in the snow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I voted snow but sometimes I take my guys to the beach in winter so they get both at the same time. I've seen them go for a quick swim in January then come out and dry off by rolling in the snow.


 
How lucky are your boys to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester hasn't experienced the snow yet, but he definitely loves the beach!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Beach because he can play in the sand and swim in the water. Also, I can be outside longer in beach weather than I can in snow weather, so he gets to enjoy it longer.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going to have to say I enjoy the snow more and he enjoys the snow more. Snow = clean happy puppy. Beach = wet, sandy dirty puppy. Plus I genuinely believe he has way more fun in the snow and runs around like crazy and I dont mind the snow or cold at all.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Considering that Samantha has never been to the beach (just ponds), we will have to vote for snow!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger's only been to the beach once but he loved it! Even though that was back during the time when he didn't know how to swim and would just wade out happily until his chest got wet, then spin around and zoom back to the beach. Now that he CAN swim, I bet he'd have even more fun!

So I voted beach...but I don't have any pics. Right now Ranger's enjoying the snow...and will for probably another 5 months.

"Whee!"


"Zoooooooom!"


"Fight! Fight! Fight!"


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Beach Baby Beach Baby Throw Me a Ball! 

*Definitely* the beach.

The "S" word is officially banned in our house after our experience last February.....:no::no::no:


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I had to vote beach, Snow is fun until it's over chest deep then it's not so fun at least for Lance, Sierra will actually look like she's swimming thru it.
We got about 22" this past weekend and the dogs run on the path I shoveled for them more than anything else.


----------



## Jr29 (Nov 8, 2010)

mine hasnt seen either yet (10 weeks old) but i had to vote beach since his registered name is cross creek beach boy!


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

I voted for the beach because you don't have to shovel sand lol... snow on the other hand I have to spend like 6+ months a year shoveling so it lost its appeal several years back LOL


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I love the beach and the mountains (higher elev)...only a hour plus or so from both. I can't really vote because it is a toss up. I think I am leaning torwards snow. No one gets to see me in a bathing suit or shorts...LOL. (just the thought-yikes). Plus I burn in minutes at the beach. I get so excited when we get a few inches of snow or even a dusting...LOL.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

One other thing about the beach...LOL. OK, this I hate...is when you bring food, no matter what your eating...you get crunch sand in your mouth. Yuck! I also remember my mom stepping on a bee then went to sit down and got stung on her behind. Another time I got tar stuck on me....and another time at the beach my friends mom got pooped on by a bird. Ok...Im starting to think of more things that happened at the beach. Im voting for the snow! LOL


----------



## joanna (Dec 3, 2007)

I think beach, because geena and all goldens love the retriever from the water  Snow is fun too though


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would vote beach, but my two dogs have never been. We took Ginger once on vacation with us and it was a blast!

We do get some snow and my labs love it, so I voted for snow.


----------

